# Fat gripz. Where to buy??



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone use fat gripz? I'm wanting to buy some but everywhere I've seen has prices of about £35 which seems pretty expensive for what they are.

Many ideas??


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

i got some on ebay brand new for £15 ages ago. theyre definitely legit but reckon they fell off a lorry. just keep hunting on there


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> i got some on ebay brand new for £15 ages ago. theyre definitely legit but reckon they fell off a lorry. just keep hunting on there


How do you rate them mate?


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

couchwarrior said:


> How do you rate them mate?


i couldnt deadlift 100kg with them on when i could normally do 190 when i started!

for grip they are very good and versatile like can use them on dumbells for farmers walks and shrugs and use them on pull up bars too


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> i couldnt deadlift 100kg with them on when i could normally do 190 when i started!
> 
> for grip they are very good and versatile like can use them on dumbells for farmers walks and shrugs and use them on pull up bars too


That's what I'm looking for. Cheers pal I'll keep looking about


----------

